# New Designs



## SubVet10 (Sep 15, 2020)

I used an online design tool to modify these bad boys from a template. The site also has a waterjet cutting service. 
The EDC and the thrower are 3.2mm. The tanto is 5mm width. All are 80CRV2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2020)

Tanto is my favorite style blade. How long is that one?


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 16, 2020)

Agreed! I like them as well.
OAL is 12.63" 



ripjack13 said:


> Tanto is my favorite style blade. How long is that one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 16, 2020)

Love all of them but that tanto is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 18, 2020)

The tanto is for my FIL. He is almost finished with a replica of the last Rambo knife. 
The EDC are for more discreet carry & use. A friend of mine is a building inspector. I will be giving one to him so he can handle any rogue cardboard boxes, fish or bipedal gremlins. 
The others I wrestled with the design for a long time. One of my brothers is big into Filipino martial arts (and others). For a while I was going to make him a kiridashi type blade. With these he can throw, stick or slice as required.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thrower ground to .02" with 60 grit. Sanded w/ 120, 320 & 600. I us a 6x36" grinder so the plunge lines are not "perfect" but they are symmetrical based on whether it was ground on the left side or right side of the belt. 
I have a few ready for heat treating now for when I build my forge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

